# Public Land, NE



## HonkerzWild (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of some good public hunting ground in the eastern part of Nebraska for chasin ground buzzards? I contacted the NE Game and Fish and all they sent me was a turkey distribution map and application.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, i do. i also have some private ground, and plat maps of knox county, where i live, and you will be welcomed by most farmers here if yo give them a call or nock on ther door. pm me for more info if you want.


----------

